# rage broadheads



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently bought some rage broadheads online. I never realized that they wouldnt fit my bolts for my crossbow.I now realize they are for long arrows.Does rage make a broadhead for crossbow shooters and does anyone use them , if so what do u think of them :!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Are they the wrong threads? I have been using the same broadheads, muzzy and rage in both my crassbow and compound. I have used carbon and alum. arrows in both at one time or another and never heard of a broadhead not fitting?


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

ya the threads dont fit my bolts, although all other broadheads i use its not a problem, I really like the montecs iv been happy with them


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

All arrowheads threads are universal. Something else is wrong, I'd try again. If other heads fit, so should they.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you tried all of the arrows or just one? Perhaps the threads are damaged in one of the inserts.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

critter said:


> ya the threads dont fit my bolts, although all other broadheads i use its not a problem, I really like the montecs iv been happy with them


if you like the montecs, stick with em, if it ain't broken don't fix it!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Five years ago I picked up some Horton bolts from Walley World and had some threading issues. If I remember correctly, I purchased five bolts and four of them would not accept any tips due to bad threading. I tried using different practice tips and broadheads but they didn't work. Some of them would start threading but stopped about half way. 

I'm sure all manufacturers have the same problem with their inserts. I would suggest trying to put them on several different arrows and see if they fit. If not, I guess its possible you may have got a bad pack of heads.

I'm 99.9% sure that Magis is right though, all threading is supposed to be universal between bolts and arrows.


----------

